# Yet another Cube Timer :)



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 2, 2010)

*Another Cube Timer *

Hi, just a quick post to let you know I have uploaded my free cube timer (windows only, sorry). 

I know there are already several very capable timers out there, but I wanted something really simple yet capable and good looking. Maybe you have similar tastes to mine and will like to use it. I am basically using the Omega Studio aesthetics and adding some functionality (like recording and keyboard activation). Plus a few features I have not seen elsewhere, like a continuous 5-point average, so that you don't have to do 5 solves each time.

*UPDATE v. 1.1.1*

* New 10-avg Graph (shows the average of 10 times from 12, by discarding lowest and highest)
* New Stats Digest in the main window (shows current 10-avg, best 10-avg and best time ever)
* New Settings window (controls LED display size, color, stoplights and inspection time)
* New Inspection Time Countdown ( When enabled, first key release will start the countdown. Once the countdown gets to zero, the timer starts. If you interrupt the countdown, the timer will start upon key release)
* New a Beep is heard when 5 seconds are left in the countdown
* New a Beep is heard when the timer starts aftr the countdown is done
* New Options for disabling sounds and stoplight delay
* Fix Display bugs (The timer display is now rendered with my own engine, and not using Windows. The display should now look nice on all screen sizes)


At any rate, feel free comment and suggest.







Find it here:

http://www.eccentricgenius.com/wp/2010/03/02/rubiks-cube-timer/


----------



## Nykjær (Mar 2, 2010)

It's missing some files (.png) so it won't work poperly. The numbers are also to big for the space on my screen. Is it made to fit only a specifik resolution?
I like the idea of statistic shown like a grapf.
But, even if it had the missing files, i would not use it, because of its lack of different srambles.


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 2, 2010)

Nykjær said:


> It's missing some files (.png) so it won't work poperly. The numbers are also to big for the space on my screen. Is it made to fit only a specifik resolution?
> I like the idea of statistic shown like a grapf.
> But, even if it had the missing files, i would not use it, because of its lack of different srambles.



Ooops  Fixed now. All files are now included.

What resolution are you using? It is designed to run on resolutions of 1024x768 and higher.

The different scrambles should be no problem, I assume you mean for puzzles other than a 3x3. Which ones do you suggest?


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 2, 2010)

Well there is indeed a bug in the display, so the numbers are a bit displaced in a 1024x768 resolution. Seems to work fine in higher res.

I will update it as soon as I figure out what the problem is.

Other than that it seems to be working fine


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 2, 2010)

I "think" the problem is solved. It was an issue with the fonts.

If you guys find any problems let me know.

Also if you have suggestions or requests I am happy to oblige.


----------



## mazei (Mar 2, 2010)

It looks quite nice. I'll try it out later.

Quick question, where do the averages appear at? Does it log times?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 2, 2010)

The numbers don't show :O
And this doesn't have scrambles for 4x4 etc?


----------



## Nykjær (Mar 2, 2010)

TheDreamMaster said:


> Nykjær said:
> 
> 
> > It's missing some files (.png) so it won't work poperly. The numbers are also to big for the space on my screen. Is it made to fit only a specifik resolution?
> ...



Well, essential srambles would be 2x2-7x7, pyraminx, megaminx, clock and sq-1 since they are the ones used in competition. i Ran 1400x1050, i'll try again, both with 1400x1050 and 1920x1200.

Edit:
Okay, it works in both resolutions, but the scramble doesn't change between solves. Only if i shut down the timer and start over, a new scramble will show.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a feeling this self-proclaimed genius can't count up to 25.


----------



## whauk (Mar 2, 2010)

my third number from right looks like a rectangle was covering it partially.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I have a feeling this self-proclaimed genius can't count up to 25.



C'mon, programmers nowadays don't need to be able to count, that's what the for loop is for 



TheDreamMaster said:


> I am basically using the *Omega Studio* aesthetics...


good choice 

On a serious note: any possibility of a Linux/Mac version?


----------



## Tyrannous (Mar 2, 2010)

I downloaded it but it wont open when i run the program, it runs some process ion the background, but no window will open or anything on screen.


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I have a feeling this self-proclaimed genius can't count up to 25.



Yeah, but that's because I only have 20 fingers.


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 2, 2010)

mazei said:


> It looks quite nice. I'll try it out later.
> 
> Quick question, where do the averages appear at? Does it log times?



Averages show in the Performance window in the form of a chart. You can mouse over the data points to see the actual time, and the average at that point.


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok. It seems the way windows is rendering the font is not consistent along all systems. I think I will have to use my own font rendering and forget about windows handling the spacing.

Also since it seems like a popular suggestion, I will add other puzzle scrambles. This of course will be coupled with separate logs for each of the puzzles.

I never anticipated the display bugs, but then again I put this together last night in a couple of hours


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 2, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling this self-proclaimed genius can't count up to 25.
> ...



Well I can't call myself a programmer, but I am physicist, so I can only count as far as the quantum superposition will allow me. And odds are, I can't 




Cride5 said:


> TheDreamMaster said:
> 
> 
> > I am basically using the *Omega Studio* aesthetics...
> ...



Of course! Haha!




Cride5 said:


> On a serious note: any possibility of a Linux/Mac version?



Let me clean up this version first and I'll see about that.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Mar 2, 2010)

Kill the 'enter' message on your website. Ick. Timer seems cool enough though. I'm checking it out.

Edit: This is pretty awesome, good job!
Edit2: Add option to input times (from previous dates)?


----------



## josmil1 (Mar 2, 2010)

It is a very good program, but could you please add a 15 second countdown?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice timer, I like it.
One feature I especially like is the stackmat-like timing where you have to wait for a second and hold it down before you can start. Good thinking.

^^Also, yeah inspection would be good. Not having to use it all would also be good.


----------



## egon.Ages (Mar 2, 2010)

really nice timer, nice layout.

But i think it's only useful (at least for me) to have all scrambles from 2-7 and the other official scrambles.
Additionally, i think this green-red lamp thing isn't nessecary, it's kinda annoying if you're stopping with a keyboard. (maybe just adding a button to en/disable it?)
If you changed these 2 things, i think i'll use it as my maintimer.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> self-proclaimed genius



When did he say he was a genius?

Nice, how about making an option to input times using the keyboard. Add +2's, DNF's, etc.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 2, 2010)

I got a scramble and in the middle it said F2 B' F'. =/

Otherwise it's a nice timer. =) Could you get it to say best and current avg of 5 and 12 on the side? Then it'd be my main timer. =)


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 2, 2010)

i leik the wayit looks  very nice.

but i would also like the 15 second inspection countdown.... since i dont want to overdo my inspection


----------



## Logan (Mar 2, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > self-proclaimed genius
> ...



http://www.eccentric*genius*.com/wp/2010/03/02/rubiks-cube-timer/


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 3, 2010)

Logan said:


> http://www.eccentric*genius*.com/wp/2010/03/02/rubiks-cube-timer/



Oh the website. It had that name already when I got it.

*UPDATE v. 1.1*

* New 10-avg Graph (shows the average of 10 times from 12, by discarding lowest and highest)
* New Stats Digest in the main window (shows current 10-avg, best 10-avg and best time ever)
* New Settings window (controls LED display size, color, stoplights and inspection time)
* New Inspection Time Countdown ( When enabled, first key release will start the countdown. Once the countdown gets to zero, the timer starts. If you interrupt the countdown, the timer will start upon key release)
* Fix Display bugs (The timer display is now rendered with my own engine, and not using Windows. The display should now look nice on all screen sizes)

If you were running the previous version and want to preserve your time log, just copy the Record.txt file over to the new version folder.

Additionally if you want to enter time logs manually you can just enter them into the Record.txt file following the convention:

[DATE mm/dd/yy] [TIME h:mm:ss] - [RECORDED TIME m:ss.cc] - [Scramble or just N/A] - 1

example: 

4/12/09 9:55:10 PM - 0:22.78 - N/A - 1

Just make sure you enter them in chronological order, as there is no sorting of the data, at this point.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Needs more puzzles! 
And the stackmat-like waiting is kinda irritating. Can we have an on/off option, like stated before?


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 3, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Needs more puzzles!
> And the stackmat-like waiting is kinda irritating. Can we have an on/off option, like stated before?



Yeah more puzzles are coming. I just have a limited amount of time to work on this, but I will get them there 

The option for disabling the delay is a good idea. I will add that.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 3, 2010)

loved it so much! 

i love the stackmat waiting idea

i love the great display

i love it! hahahaha

i read the comment on your site, and there someone said to put an option for two buttons start and stop

maybe if you put an option to use both shifts to start and stop, that would be great 

anyway, great job


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 3, 2010)

where can you view your averages?


----------



## josmil1 (Mar 3, 2010)

go to where it says performances

To TheDreamMaster:

Maybe if you could add sound to the countdown during the last 5 seconds, and have it beep or something when the time begins?? would that be possible?


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 3, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 3, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> where can you view your averages?



Upper right corner, or the chart that shows up when you click on Performance (you can mouse over the data points).

I want to thank everyone for the nice comments.


----------



## Rorix (Mar 3, 2010)

Could you add a sound to signal the end of inspection time? If it's already there, ignore this


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 3, 2010)

josmil1 said:


> To TheDreamMaster:
> 
> Maybe if you could add sound to the countdown during the last 5 seconds, and have it beep or something when the time begins?? would that be possible?



+1

it's not competition like

but it's nice to know the last 5 secs of the remaining time


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 3, 2010)

negative_earth said:


> josmil1 said:
> 
> 
> > To TheDreamMaster:
> ...



Sound has been added (both at 5 and 1 seconds)

Also there is now an option for disabling the stackmat delay.

Download the new version: 

http://www.eccentricgenius.com/wp/2010/03/02/rubiks-cube-timer/


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 3, 2010)

I am told that on 1 system the seconds digit is misplaced with respect to the unlit LED segments underneath. This is happening because for some reason that computer insists on displaying the font using variable pitch and not fixed pitch (mono-spaced). I have no idea why that is happening, since I am forcing the display of fixed pitch.

If your system is displaying the seconds digit in this manner, please let me know so I have more data to investigate.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 3, 2010)

TheDreamMaster said:


> negative_earth said:
> 
> 
> > josmil1 said:
> ...



yaaayyy!!! ^_^v sounds added!!!

eerrrr... what about the two button start and stop?


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 3, 2010)

one more thing...

i noticed there's no penalty +2 and DNF during the inspection time


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 4, 2010)

Morten said:


> I got a scramble and in the middle it said F2 B' F'. =/
> 
> Otherwise it's a nice timer. =) Could you get it to say best and current avg of 5 and 12 on the side? Then it'd be my main timer. =)



As of version 1.1, I fixed the issue with the scrambler. 

While this scrambler is a very elegant solution (8 lines of code), I need to generalize it so that it can do other cube puzzles (2x2...10x10).

Also, the timer now displays the best 10 of 12 average on the main window.


----------



## infringement153 (Mar 4, 2010)

TheDreamMaster said:


> As of version 1.1, I fixed the issue with the scrambler.
> 
> While this scrambler is a very elegant solution (8 lines of code), I need to generalize it so that it can do other cube puzzles (2x2...10x10).
> 
> Also, the timer now displays the best 10 of 12 average on the main window.



I'm using 1.1, and I just got a scramble with "*U2 D2 U2 D2*" in it.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 4, 2010)

oh noes! that will be a problem. 

i have not made this my main timer yet, it's still CCT.

i think that a minimizing screen thing would be helpful... it kind of sucks to have somebody talk on msn, then i have to ALT+TAB out of the program, then go back...


----------



## josmil1 (Mar 4, 2010)

infringement153 said:


> TheDreamMaster said:
> 
> 
> > As of version 1.1, I fixed the issue with the scrambler.
> ...



download version 1.1.1


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 4, 2010)

i have 1.1.1

i got a scramble with

D2 U2 D2 in it.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 4, 2010)

TheDreamMaster said:


> While this scrambler is a very elegant solution (8 lines of code)



I did it in fewer lines (see source code of this page) but they're quite crammed. I love elegance, would you show us that scrambler code of yours?


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 4, 2010)

*deleted*


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 4, 2010)

i use this timer on 1024x768

this is what happen


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 4, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> i have 1.1.1
> 
> i got a scramble with
> 
> D2 U2 D2 in it.



Hmmmm, that would not be possible given the algorithm, so I must have a bug in the code. Thanks for the heads up. I will fix it.


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 4, 2010)

negative_earth said:


> i use this timer on 1024x768
> 
> this is what happen



I am not quite convinced that it is the resolution alone that is causing the problem.

The issue is that the lit LED font is being variably spaced, instead of fixed spaced. The first person to report this issue tried it on the same system with a higher resolution and still got the problem.

Did you just reduce the resolution to 1024x768 and got the problem? Or is this a different system?


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> TheDreamMaster said:
> 
> 
> > While this scrambler is a very elegant solution (8 lines of code)
> ...



I am not competing, but I see you are a topcoder 

I just looked at your code, it is quite similar to mine. We are both employing modulus operations. My string is comprised of all moves, while yours is just the faces. You are doing the primes and 2's as another random number, while I am just plucking the move from the string. It is very interesting to see we did it with the same spirit in mind.

If I cram my lines like yours I get 3-4 lines depending on how you count, and then we get into language idiosyncrasies (as I am not using JavaScript).

BTW, I think you can simplify your code. Since you are just getting 1 of the 6 faces at random, you don't need to do a modulus operation. By just checking that the new random number is neither the last or previous to last, you are ensuring that you will have a change in axis for any group of 3 moves. Ensuring the change in axis using the modulus is superfluous. Or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 4, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> oh noes! that will be a problem.
> 
> i have not made this my main timer yet, it's still CCT.
> 
> i think that a minimizing screen thing would be helpful... it kind of sucks to have somebody talk on msn, then i have to ALT+TAB out of the program, then go back...



Don't worry the problem will be fixed.

Regarding minimizing:

Right now you can just press ESC and it goes away. Of course you need to re-open it (but it opens fast). Technically speaking, if I add a key to minimize you still have to click on the task bar to bring the timer back. And the way it is right now, if you have an icon shortcut on your desktop, you need to do a double-click to open it after closing it with ESC, so adding the minimizing key just saves you a click. I will add the minimization key anyway, as it won't affect operation or simplicity. Should I use F12 perhaps?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 4, 2010)

TheDreamMaster said:


> BTW, I think you can simplify your code. Since you are just getting 1 of the 6 faces at random, you don't need to do a modulus operation. *By just checking that the new random number is neither the last or previous to last*, you are ensuring that you will have a change in axis for any group of 3 moves.



Yes, but that would also prevent R U R, which it really shouldn't.


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Yes, but that would also prevent R U R, which it really shouldn't.



True. We don't want to limit the state space.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 4, 2010)

TheDreamMaster said:


> I am not quite convinced that it is the resolution alone that is causing the problem.
> 
> The issue is that the lit LED font is being variably spaced, instead of fixed spaced. The first person to report this issue tried it on the same system with a higher resolution and still got the problem.
> 
> Did you just reduce the resolution to 1024x768 and got the problem? Or is this a different system?



when i first tried your timer, i was on the latest HP Pavilion, it has a high resolution

but the bug seems to appear on "old" notebooks... mine is 2005's toshiba portege... and the same bug appears on my old ibm thinkpad

but when i tried the timer on my acer aspire netbook, it works well

does it have something to do with the 4:3 screen ratio?

because i noticed that my old notebook has it

but my HP Pavilion and acer netbook has a 16:9 screen ratio


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Both the 1024x768 display and the scramble issues have been solved. You can download the updated version from my website.

I will be working on new features (including new puzzles) as soon as I have some free time.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 7, 2010)

Quick note: convention has become that "avg12" (not avg10) means "12 solves, discarding high and low."

"avg-of-X" and "mean-of-X" both are X solves; one of them discards.


----------



## fundash (Mar 7, 2010)

one suggestion for the program would be the ability to make it windowed, other than that, pretty nice timer!


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 7, 2010)

TheDreamMaster said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > oh noes! that will be a problem.
> ...



sorry, i meant adjusting the screen size of the program. (as in how much space it takes on the monitor) i like being able to know whats going on on my computer while solving. so for example, to change the size of the program, i click on the border of the program and drag it accordingly.

i think it's just me though, so i dont think it's necessary.


EDIT:

thats the word i'm looking for! windowed!


----------



## GojiraFan13 (Mar 7, 2010)

I like your timer. Thanks for giving those of us who don't have stackmats ('cause we're too busy spending free money on cubes we don't need but are too obsessive compulsive to not buy them,) another option. Good job.


----------



## TheDreamMaster (Mar 7, 2010)

Note taken on the avg12 vs avg10 (curiously enough I had already changed it yesterday, just have not released a new version yet).

Ok I'll see what I can do about the windowed version (the problem with it is the current layout depends on ample space, so if I go windowed I will have to scale everything down, and that may be problematic, both in clarity and aesthetically).

Thank you for your comments everyone!


----------



## mazei (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll use it when it can log my times nicely like cct


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 7, 2010)

TheDreamMaster said:


> negative_earth said:
> 
> 
> > i use this timer on 1024x768
> ...





TheDreamMaster said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > i have 1.1.1
> ...





TheDreamMaster said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > TheDreamMaster said:
> ...





TheDreamMaster said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > oh noes! that will be a problem.
> ...



HOLY CRAP. QuadPost?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 7, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> HOLY CRAP. QuadPost?



So what? Moron.


----------

